# Double Din Radio Dimensions?



## Nicky Carts (Aug 18, 2013)

Does anyone know what the dimensions of a double din head unit our cars will allow for? Prior to having done some research, I wasn't aware that the depth of the unit is not set in stone, just the height and width. The previous unit I bought online would not fit as it was too deep. 

-Nick


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

The factory unit is 7¾" deep from faceplate to rear, 7" wide, and 5½" high including faceplate.


----------



## Nicky Carts (Aug 18, 2013)

Hmm. One of the issues I had when I tried installing the last unit I bought, which was double din, was that it was too wide for the faceplate I bought. I purchased the Metra 95-3528 kit which only has a width of 6.75". I sold the last unit I bought because it was a full-flip-down style screen which ends up knocking into the stick so even if it did work properly, it would require me to constantly put it in neutral to change discs but I'm really trying to avoid having pull out the stock one before I purchase my next unit.

Edit: I know you've cautioned against units from HK but the last one I bought I think (Eonon G2240U, sold it a week ago) had a depth issue but from a features standpoint it was a great value. So now I'm looking at the Eonon G2104 which is similar but with knobs on the front. Anything I should be concerned about. The 2104 has less depth but the width issue, might still exist.


----------

